# Subtank mini twisted coil



## Nailedit77 (16/2/16)

My first twisted coil build, twisted some 26ga kanthal
3 spaced wraps
0.36ohm

Vaping some diy strawberry ripe and vanilla custard v2.

Wicked flavour and clouds

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/2/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> My first twisted coil build, twisted some 26ga kanthal
> 3 spaced wraps
> 0.36ohm
> 
> ...



I been compressing my coils the whole time, for the first time last night I did a setup with spaced coils (on a Cthulu V2) and was pleasantly surprised! You twist this wire yourself?


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I been compressing my coils the whole time, for the first time last night I did a setup with spaced coils (on a Cthulu V2) and was pleasantly surprised! You twist this wire yourself?


Yea, just finished the twist and build now.
3ml tank only lasted me 5 mins

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

hehehe nice @Sickboy77  I haven't tried the twisted wire build yet - I'm not enjoying the ramp-up time on my claptons, I prefer the quicker heating of normal kanthal. What are you thought's with regards to ramp-up time on the twisted wire? Is it manageable or is it something you just get used to?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> hehehe nice @Sickboy77  I haven't tried the twisted wire build yet - I'm not enjoying the ramp-up time on my claptons, I prefer the quicker heating of normal kanthal. What are you thought's with regards to ramp-up time on the twisted wire? Is it manageable or is it something you just get used to?


This is my first build and first time trying the twisted method. Ive been loving the dual coil build on my subtank. This twisted kanthal is wicked, ramp up time seems fine, just like normal kanthal

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> This is my first build and first time trying the twisted method. Ive been loving the dual coil build on my subtank. This twisted kanthal is wicked, ramp up time seems fine, just like normal kanthal


that's awesome regarding the ramp-up time - how is the flavor produced. Sorry about the million questions dude. I'm really keen on knowing since I am by heart a flavor chaser


----------



## Ernest (16/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> that's awesome regarding the ramp-up time - how is the flavor produced. Sorry about the million questions dude. I'm really keen on knowing since I am by heart a flavor chaser


I love twisted coils and use them in all my tanks. The flavour is really good and it could be my imagination but it wicks better. I've twisted everything from 32g to 26g and even Ni. Ramp-up times are good so you can use it on low power devices as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (16/2/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> My first twisted coil build, twisted some 26ga kanthal
> 3 spaced wraps
> 0.36ohm
> 
> ...


Sweet , I also love the twisted setup on the subox. Just hate the popping & spitting if you don't get the wicking right


----------

